# H4H North V South



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Evening all. 

After my winning start at Sunningdale (courtesy of my team) .......  I thought I'd see if there is any interest in the tradional battle. 

Usual rules. £10 per member. Winning team keeps their money. Loses all pop £10 into the H4H pot. 

I'll start the southerners. 
Papas1982
Nick Papas


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Paperboy - South


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2020)

Evening all.

After my winning start at Sunningdale (courtesy of my team) .......  I thought I'd see if there is any interest in the tradional battle.

Usual rules. £10 per member. Winning team keeps their money. Loses all pop £10 into the H4H pot.

I'll start the southerners.
Papas1982
Nick Papas
Old Skier
SteveP


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2020)

I presume losers pay through @richart just giving site


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Southerners
Papas1982
Nick Papas
Old Skier
SteveP
Jobr
Homer
Paperboy
Traminator

@Fish @Stuart_C you guys just gonna fun and hide.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

South


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m a Londoner by birth but residing in the Midlands, so I could be either side?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a Londoner by birth but residing in the Midlands, so I could be either side?
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t Londons north


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a Londoner by birth but residing in the Midlands, so I could be either side?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you could cajole some north of the gap to join you.... 

If I recall you were one of the first guys who captained the South.... So can see if you're success travels better than your handicap


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought you could cajole some north of the gap to join you....

If I recall you were one of the first guys who captained the South.... So can see if you're success travels better than your handicap 

Click to expand...

No thanks, Keep him with your lot 😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2020)

Theres not many of us travelling down this year, I doubt we could muster 6 tbh.

Theres only  me duffers and kraxx iirc.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

OK. 
New proposal. 
Anyone wishing to participate. Add themselves to the list. As Tram was first to reply he can be other teams captain. 
Will do a random draw Sunday night and stick to same rules. Losing team pay up to h4h


----------



## GG26 (Sep 4, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m a Londoner by birth but residing in the Midlands, so I could be either side?
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but as we live north of Watford I suggest we join the north team for this.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 4, 2020)

Given that I’m Swedish I’m definitely a northerner. In.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Given that I’m Swedish I’m definitely a northerner. In.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so hasty, are you from the north or south of Sweden?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 4, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Don't be so hasty, are you from the north or south of Sweden?  

Click to expand...

Well, south of Sweden, but still...


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m originally from Hartlepool, but now live in Southampton so could be either


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2020)

Participants
Papas1982
Nick Papas
Old Skier
SteveP
Jobr
Homer
Paperboy
Traminator
Lilihawk
GG26
SteveW86


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No thanks, Keep him with your lot 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely the draw for play on Monday will already have been sorted long before that by Richart?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we will be able to all play agaisnt one another. 

Generally rule is just total stableford score. Less the lowest for each team.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think we will be able to all play agaisnt one another.

Generally rule is just total stableford score. Less the lowest for each team.
		
Click to expand...

As been on another thread today. We could set up a google sheet where everyone put their score in as we go along to have a live leaderboard. 

I could set the sheet up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			As been on another thread today. We could set up a google sheet where everyone put their score in as we go along to have a live leaderboard.

I could set the sheet up.
		
Click to expand...

Can do mate. 

As long as those on here now how to use it


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			He / she?
		
Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Zig (Sep 5, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m originally from Hartlepool, but now live in Southampton so could be either
		
Click to expand...

Once a poolie, always a poolie, no? From a proud monkey hanger.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2020)

Count me in as a big southern softie


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m in! Down South


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Evening all.

After my winning start at Sunningdale (courtesy of my team) .......  I thought I'd see if there is any interest in the tradional battle.

Usual rules. £10 per member. Winning team keeps their money. Loses all pop £10 into the H4H pot.

I'll start the southerners.
Papas1982
Nick Papas
		
Click to expand...

South


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 15, 2020)

I doubt that we can get everyone to download the app for this. But happy to count the scores up in the old fashioned way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

I think with us all leaving at seperate times. 

Everyone could quickly pop on here and list the scores. 

Then we can have a live(ish) scoreboard. 

Will draw teams Saturday as I think it's a little south heavy...


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I think with us all leaving at seperate times.

Everyone could quickly pop on here and list the scores.

Then we can have a live(ish) scoreboard.

Will draw teams Saturday as I think it's a little south heavy...
		
Click to expand...

Another option not detracting from the normal idea, how about front 9 v back 9


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Another option not detracting from the normal idea, how about front 9 v back 9
		
Click to expand...

I think if we were all off the 1st it would would better. 

But could be argued that either some playing back could play their way into form. Or if we went with everyone's first 9. The back 9 looks trickier....


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if we were all off the 1st it would would better.

But could be argued that either some playing back could play their way into form. Or if we went with everyone's first 9. The back 9 looks trickier....
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t explain it clearly, those starting on front 9 v those starting on back nine.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

Shall have a look into the splits this evening 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

Gon a keep the result format the same (total stableford points). 

Always been done that way and makes it more of a collective game. 

But like the idea of having opponents with close Tees.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok, we're at 14 so far.

For all their posturing @Fish and @Stuart_C are yet to front up 

Looking at tee starts, I think we can go with:
*Front 9'ers*
Old Skier
Steve
Njrose
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer
GG26

*Back 9'ers*
Papas1982
Nick Papas
Traminator
Lilihawk
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh
So, who wants a transfer to the winning team?


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 17, 2020)

Too late to join the party? Would be playing for the south.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Too late to join the party? Would be playing for the south.
		
Click to expand...

N v S been scratched as was a little under supported by the northerners.

Will add you to the back 9ers and see if we can get one more involved.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2020)

My mate Lee Yates will play for the Back 9ers if you are still one short.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2020)

richart said:



			My mate Lee Yates will play for the Back 9ers if you are still one short.

Click to expand...

Perfect!


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2020)

How does he pay his tenner, and assume he needs to post his score on forum as soon as he finishes. Sorry for ignorance but haven't been following this thread to closely !


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2020)

When everyone involved finishes. They post their scores on here. 

We take the lowest from each team off. And the highest scoring team wins. 

At which point. The losing guys all pay £10 to h4h (with gift aid if applicable).


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No need to post score, Lilyhawk and I will get the scores when we're there as we are near the last players out.
		
Click to expand...

Can you get the cards to Lee Yates after you have finished with them. He is dropping them off to me, and I will post up results, who wins what (cash) and any other awards etc. He tees off at 10.00 so should be around for a while after last group is in. Cheers.


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Richart, actually Papas is in charge of this, I thought we were doing it one way but we're not.

I'm more than happy to help out either/both of you but don't want to be "interfering".
		
Click to expand...

All help gratefully received, and definitely no interference in this case. Papas is very easy going !!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Richart, actually Papas is in charge of this, I thought we were doing it one way but we're not.

I'm more than happy to help out either/both of you but don't want to be "interfering".
		
Click to expand...

I'd completely forgotten your message above tbh fella. 

You're not interfering at all. I was just thinking about the practicalities of Rich needing all the cards. 

So figured putting scores on here is simpler. Plus club have said about all fourballs ticking together for food etc and didn't want to have groups congregating together 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

OK then folks. 

Time to post your scores. 

*Front 9'ers*
Old Skier
Steve
Njrose
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer
GG26

*Back 9'ers*
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh
Lee Yates


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			OK then folks.

Time to post your scores.

*Front 9'ers*
Old Skier
Steve
Njrose
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer *25*
GG26

*Back 9'ers*
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh *36*
Lee Yates
		
Click to expand...


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers
Old Skier
Steve
Njrose *24*
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer 25
GG26

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 21, 2020)

njrose51 said:



			Front 9'ers
Old Skier
Steve
Njrose *24*
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer 25
GG26

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers
Old Skier 24
Steve  27
Njrose 24
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W
Homer 25
GG26

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers
Old Skier 24
Steve 27
Njrose 24
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W 24
Homer 25
GG26

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers
Old Skier 24
Steve 27
Njrose 24
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W 24
Homer 25
GG26

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando 26
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates


----------



## GG26 (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers
Old Skier 24
Steve 27
Njrose 24
Jobr
Radbourne
Steve W 24
Homer 25
GG26 21

Back 9'ers
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando 26
Paperboy
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2020)

Lee Yates had 32 points. Homer had 26 not 25 though. Paperboy had 28, Radbourne had 33 and Jobr 25

Think Back9ers might have won.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

Front 9'ers 204
Old Skier 24
Steve 27
Njrose 24
Jobr 25
Radbourne 33
Steve W 24
Homer 26
GG26 21

Back 9'ers 248
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando 26
Paperboy 28
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates 32

Well played back 9ers!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Radbourne - 33 🥳
		
Click to expand...

A brave effort.
alas your pocket will be £10 lighter......


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			A brave effort.
alas your pocket will be £10 lighter......
		
Click to expand...

Where do you want my Tenner sent?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

The H4H link in riches bio please mate.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Front 9'ers 204
Old Skier 24
Steve 27
Njrose 24
Jobr 25
Radbourne 33
Steve W 24
Homer 26
GG26 21

Back 9'ers 248
Papas1982 33
Nick Papas 22
Traminator 35
Lilihawk 36
Dando 26
Paperboy 28
Simonsmh 36
Lee Yates 32

Well played back 9ers!
		
Click to expand...

Could the front 9ers pay their £10 donation to the justgiving site in my signature. No reason tax payers can not add gift aid as you are not receiving anything for your donation. Well apart from abuse from the back 9ers.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 27, 2020)

richart said:



			Could the front 9ers pay their £10 donation to the justgiving site in my signature. No reason tax payers can not add gift aid as you are not receiving anything for your donation. Well apart from abuse from the back 9ers.

Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay, me and my guests done


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Sorry for the delay, me and my guests done
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Monies safely received by justgiving site.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2020)

Keep those losing donations coming. Only had three out of eight so far.

You don't want me to name and shame.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2020)

Come on losers get your money paid.


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 9, 2020)

All paid up


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the donations. All paid up now.


----------

